# my weight gained change my lifestile...



## Tam (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey all.
Since 2 years ago, i have gained 60 lbs (the last year just 20). All my clothes arent fitting any more, i have to buy new clothes frequently.
I havent done sports during the last year. I dont want to move as i used to do. Now i eat three big meals a day and snacking all the time at job and school. Each day that goes, its hard for me to move, and im always tired. and my way of breath has changed since my belly is so much bigger...
I dont know if it is a good thing, im happy like this. However, im afraid about what it is going to happen in the future. I know myself and i know how my mind have changed the during the lasts years. I know the way i love food, and i think that it is impossible to think that i m not going to gain even more weight.
I just wanted to tell all of you about my feelings since i have grown. I dont know what it is going to happen in the future, may be i have to wait and see
lol.
THANKS 
:eat1:


----------



## nikola090 (Feb 1, 2010)

well, I think that your words are all that a FA would listen to!


----------



## Tam (Feb 1, 2010)

nikola090 said:


> well, I think that your words are all that a FA would listen to!



i just said what it is happening
lol


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 1, 2010)

What you do with your life is your decision. I will support you either way. *thumbs up*


----------



## Tam (Feb 2, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> What you do with your life is your decision. I will support you either way. *thumbs up*



lol i hope! thanks!


----------



## samadms (Feb 3, 2010)

i hear ya i have gained about 60lbs mostly in my belly love the way it looks but I feel like crap. Hard to eat i need to strectch alot after i eat my man boobs rest on my belly it hurts.


----------



## Tam (Feb 3, 2010)

samadms said:


> i hear ya i have gained about 60lbs mostly in my belly love the way it looks but I feel like crap. Hard to eat i need to strectch alot after i eat my man boobs rest on my belly it hurts.


My boy always rest in my belly. And when i am full after eating, i need to unbotton my jeans!


----------



## samadms (Feb 3, 2010)

hows your back mine is killing me. do you have a lot of strech marks


----------



## Tam (Feb 3, 2010)

samadms said:


> hows your back mine is killing me. do you have a lot of strech marks



i can say the same


----------



## voluptuouslover (Feb 3, 2010)

Funny thing is I love it when my wife has been at her heaviest a couple of times (Not extremely heavy but for her frame 5' 3" a lot more cushioning at 185 Lbs. and slightly up). Even though at those weights she looked so incredibly attractive and sexy, I noticed at times, "although I was very turned on by this", she kind of had a different walk, struggled with sitting up off the couch, wlaking up stairs, or any extra physical activity really wore her out. During these times ( I know it's not everyone) she consumed way more food and was way less active. She would complain after a big meal how her belly was so full she would struggle to move around for quite a while (still I loved the look of her at this weight and how she was more relaxed and vulnerable/passive). I still would have loved to see her gain more weight.

I myself can relate because I lift weights and when I tend to be on a heavy lifting regiment for several months I not only build muscle but put on a descent size belly because I eat like crazy and generally go up 20-30 Lbs. Even with that amount of gain I find myself straining to move my extra belly circumference around when bending over etc. Not to mention after eating feeling like a full pig that can't move. I don't like the feeling to much, partly because my wife definitely does not like me being that muscular or the belly I put she cant stand (each to there own I guess)


----------



## degek2001 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tam said:


> My boy always rest in my belly. And when i am full after eating, i need to unbotton my jeans!


And do you play with your round tummy? I like it to play with fat bellies.:smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## Tam (Feb 6, 2010)

degek2001 said:


> And do you play with your round tummy? I like it to play with fat bellies.:smitten:
> <3 Henk



sometimes
lol


----------



## degek2001 (Feb 7, 2010)

Tam said:


> sometimes
> lol


It is really nice and sexy when you plays with your belly. The skin of a fat belly is very sensitive and I like it when a fat girl with her own belly plays. Hmmm...
Do you have some (new) bellypics. I am very curious....:eat2::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 7, 2010)

Tam said:


> sometimes
> lol



Tam, i would never be unsupportive of what you do with your own body, we all make our choices, i just think you are smart enough to know you need to listen to your own body, right now, after reading what you wrote, it is screaming at you. 

hugs.


----------



## Tam (Feb 7, 2010)

SocialbFly said:


> Tam, i would never be unsupportive of what you do with your own body, we all make our choices, i just think you are smart enough to know you need to listen to your own body, right now, after reading what you wrote, it is screaming at you.
> 
> hugs.



Yes, i think that my body is screaming at me.
But im addict to food. And i dont like to do sports. Thats why im getting so much fatter, specially my belly.


----------



## nikola090 (Feb 7, 2010)

the best way to become bigger...addicted to food and no sport!


----------



## Tam (Feb 7, 2010)

nikola090 said:


> the best way to become bigger...addicted to food and no sport!


Believe me that yes.
I have finished my rest before having my huge sunday lunch...and i feel like my belly has grown even a little more.
Its not intentionally, is just that i cant control myself.
Sometimes i feel that my belly is going to burst out of my jeans.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 7, 2010)

Tam said:


> Believe me that yes.
> I have finished my rest before having my huge sunday lunch...and i feel like my belly has grown even a little more.
> Its not intentionally, is just that i cant control myself.
> Sometimes i feel that my belly is going to burst out of my jeans.



The sense I got from your original post and from your other posts on here are that you like your gain. If that is true, then have at it so long as you're enjoying it and healthy. If you are really a food addict or think you are, you may want to address that _independent of your weight gain._ Food addiction or compulsive overeating is a terrible thing, if that is what's going on. If you just love eating, that is different. 

If you're enjoying your new body and are curious or excited to keep getting bigger, that should and will be supported here. Just make sure your physical and mental health are both looked after.


----------



## Tam (Feb 7, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> The sense I got from your original post and from your other posts on here are that you like your gain. If that is true, then have at it so long as you're enjoying it and healthy. If you are really a food addict or think you are, you may want to address that _independent of your weight gain._ Food addiction or compulsive overeating is a terrible thing, if that is what's going on. If you just love eating, that is different.
> 
> If you're enjoying your new body and are curious or excited to keep getting bigger, that should and will be supported here. Just make sure your physical and mental health are both looked after.


hey, How are you?
Im not intentionally gaining. I like my new body, and i like to be fat. But i dont want to gain too much, because i dont want to have health problems.
But nowadays its impossible to be care of my eating habits. I cant control myelf and i eat all i want when i want, and that means eating all the day.
I dont know if actually is a food adiction. May be not. But i Eat too much and thats making me more fatter.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 7, 2010)

Tam said:


> hey, How are you?
> Im not intentionally gaining. I like my new body, and i like to be fat. But i dont want to gain too much, because i dont want to have health problems.
> But nowadays its impossible to be care of my eating habits. I cant control myelf and i eat all i want when i want, and that means eating all the day.
> I dont know if actually is a food adiction. May be not. But i Eat too much and thats making me more fatter.



Well nobody here is qualified to say if it's food addiction or not. 

If you like your body and your health is good, those are both terrific. If your eating is causing you any problems or you feel out of control, you may want to talk to somebody about it. It's possible this is a temporary thing or that your weight will level off at some point and you won't keep gaining or your urge to eat this much will taper off. Just thinking out loud you should keep an eye on yourself to make sure you're still feeling good about the lifestyle and body changes.

For what it's worth, many here subscribe to a Health At Any Size philosophy. With that mindset you can enjoy eating and enjoy your body at your size but be mindful of the importance of nutrition and exercise. It's well and good to hate sport, but you're probably well off getting some exercise of some sort and making sure you're eating fruits and veggies and other healthful things.


----------



## Tam (Feb 7, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Well nobody here is qualified to say if it's food addiction or not.
> 
> If you like your body and your health is good, those are both terrific. If your eating is causing you any problems or you feel out of control, you may want to talk to somebody about it. It's possible this is a temporary thing or that your weight will level off at some point and you won't keep gaining or your urge to eat this much will taper off. Just thinking out loud you should keep an eye on yourself to make sure you're still feeling good about the lifestyle and body changes.
> 
> For what it's worth, many here subscribe to a Health At Any Size philosophy. With that mindset you can enjoy eating and enjoy your body at your size but be mindful of the importance of nutrition and exercise. It's well and good to hate sport, but you're probably well off getting some exercise of some sort and making sure you're eating fruits and veggies and other healthful things.



Yes, may be. I wont gain as i have done it during the lasts two years.
The fatter you are, is harder to gain weight.
Thats why im not gaining so much now.
I dont feel bad, and dont feel health problems.
Is just that when i walk too much, or if i run a little, or when i go up in some stairs i get so tired and my breath is much faster.


----------



## Tam (Feb 7, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Well nobody here is qualified to say if it's food addiction or not.
> 
> If you like your body and your health is good, those are both terrific. If your eating is causing you any problems or you feel out of control, you may want to talk to somebody about it. It's possible this is a temporary thing or that your weight will level off at some point and you won't keep gaining or your urge to eat this much will taper off. Just thinking out loud you should keep an eye on yourself to make sure you're still feeling good about the lifestyle and body changes.
> 
> For what it's worth, many here subscribe to a Health At Any Size philosophy. With that mindset you can enjoy eating and enjoy your body at your size but be mindful of the importance of nutrition and exercise. It's well and good to hate sport, but you're probably well off getting some exercise of some sort and making sure you're eating fruits and veggies and other healthful things.


However, i like how im living!


----------



## degek2001 (Feb 8, 2010)

What's the difference between gaining healthy and gaining unhealthy. I think every gain is unhealthy. If you're eating the whole day vegetables and fruit, you'll even gain. More important is to move enough. That means you will walk for half an hour a day.

In my heart I like it to see a girl who gains, and I know, it's unhealthy. So I try to find the most healthy way to gain my girl.
<3 Henk


----------



## Tam (Feb 8, 2010)

degek2001 said:


> What's the difference between gaining healthy and gaining unhealthy. I think every gain is unhealthy. If you're eating the whole day vegetables and fruit, you'll even gain. More important is to move enough. That means you will walk for half an hour a day.
> 
> In my heart I like it to see a girl who gains, and I know, it's unhealthy. So I try to find the most healthy way to gain my girl.
> <3 Henk


Hey, how are you?
I HAVENT said that im trying to gain in a healthy way. I know that eating as i eat, is unhealthy. And that is going to make me get fatter.
However im happy eating and living like this.


----------



## nikola090 (Feb 8, 2010)

you feel fine, you are happy.....what's the trouble!!!:wubu:


----------



## Tam (Feb 8, 2010)

nikola090 said:


> you feel fine, you are happy.....what's the trouble!!!:wubu:



just saying...


----------



## degek2001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Tam said:


> Hey, how are you?
> I HAVENT said that im trying to gain in a healthy way. I know that eating as i eat, is unhealthy. And that is going to make me get fatter.
> However im happy eating and living like this.


My reaction was to the contribution of LoveBHMS. Personaly I like your weight gain and I think you've happy pounds, because you likes eating. I am very impressed by your lovely round belly. I think you've been proud on a belly like this.
<3 Henk


----------



## Tam (Feb 13, 2010)

degek2001 said:


> My reaction was to the contribution of LoveBHMS. Personaly I like your weight gain and I think you've happy pounds, because you likes eating. I am very impressed by your lovely round belly. I think you've been proud on a belly like this.
> <3 Henk



Lol, i Like eating is true.
I know that i have gained MUCH pounds, and my belly is getting bigger.
Im happy you like it!


----------



## DISPATCHER1673 (Feb 13, 2010)

Tam,
I read you post ,I think you should do what ever makes you happy , If eating what you want when you want makes you happy then go for it . If you are okay with not being as physically fit as you once were , then good for you.I personally find it very sexy when a hottie like you lets herself go , and dosent care about the weight gain or being a little bit out of shape , its very sexy, Do you find the more weight you put on the lazier you get ? Keep it up , You are one sexy lady !!!!!!


----------



## Tam (Feb 13, 2010)

DISPATCHER1673 said:


> Tam,
> I read you post ,I think you should do what ever makes you happy , If eating what you want when you want makes you happy then go for it . If you are okay with not being as physically fit as you once were , then good for you.I personally find it very sexy when a hottie like you lets herself go , and dosent care about the weight gain or being a little bit out of shape , its very sexy, Do you find the more weight you put on the lazier you get ? Keep it up , You are one sexy lady !!!!!!


THanks!!!
Some years ago, i gained some pounds, and people told me that i was a little fatter, as something not very good. Now i have gained like 65 lbs, and my boyfriend is happy about it. Sometimes peope call me fat, but i dont care!
Im happy like this. Hoever sometimes im afraid about gaining more weight because of my eating habits. My doctor told me that i have to diet to be a healthy girl. He said that i should lose 40 pounds AT LEAST. Because im starting to have problems that i didnt use to have!
But i can control myself!:wubu::eat1:


----------



## DISPATCHER1673 (Feb 13, 2010)

well sweetie only time will tell if can really controll it  hopefully you wont loose that 40lbs


----------



## Tam (Feb 13, 2010)

DISPATCHER1673 said:


> well sweetie only time will tell if can really controll it  hopefully you wont loose that 40lbs


It would be hardjlol:eat1:


----------



## the hanging belly (Feb 21, 2010)

I know the feeling. A year or so ago I got to a point where I felt that if I kept trying to gain, it would be too hard to go back, and I would probably just end up getting bigger and bigger (which appearance wise is what i wanted). But healthwise I had a few potential problems, and I got a boyfriend that was reasonably fit, and it frustrated me that I couldn't keep up with him, so I lost some weight. I do feel a bit more relaxed about my health problems which seem to be dealt with, I can keep up a bit better with my boyfriend (but I still have a long way to go), but I really don't think I personally want to gain anymore. I really do miss the way I used to look though, and I'm still adamant I don't want to be anywhere near skinny.


----------



## fatterisbetter (Feb 28, 2010)

I know how you feel. I've been there too. Ultimately it is all about what you want and are comfortable with. If you like your "fat lifestyle" then don't force yourself to change, if you feel like you are missing out because of your weight gain, then try to figure out a way that works for you to stop gaining. I started piling on the pounds in my early twenties. And yes, initially I noticed how it slowed me down but I got used to it very quickly. Over the years my weight gain has leveled off at times and then accelerated again. Currently, in my late thirties I am somewhere in the low 400s. Which I think is a good weight for a 6 foot guy. I am lazy by nature so I don't miss being a lot less active than 15 years ago. It also helps that my wife is not very active either, so there is no frustration there with each other. 
However, I don't think there is a"healthy" way to gain. being fat is a certain health risk, but then again, some people smoke, some drink and I love cheese burgers. In the end it's about enjoying yourself and doing things you like. Living in general is risky. For me to eat what I want when I want it and how much I want iswhat makes live enjoyable. And I genuinly like the look and feel of my large flabby gut


----------



## DISPATCHER1673 (Mar 13, 2010)

havent seem tam post anything in awhile, hope she is doing good , she seems like a real sweetheart.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

Tam said:


> Hey all.
> Since 2 years ago, i have gained 60 lbs (the last year just 20). All my clothes arent fitting any more, i have to buy new clothes frequently.
> I havent done sports during the last year. I dont want to move as i used to do. Now i eat three big meals a day and snacking all the time at job and school. Each day that goes, its hard for me to move, and im always tired. and my way of breath has changed since my belly is so much bigger...
> I dont know if it is a good thing, im happy like this. However, im afraid about what it is going to happen in the future. I know myself and i know how my mind have changed the during the lasts years. I know the way i love food, and i think that it is impossible to think that i m not going to gain even more weight.
> ...



Sounds to me like you are my dream. I like a big girl who eats and lounges around.


----------

